# Lab spreadsheet I created for new Endo



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Please review and let me know what you think. Personal opinion was a RT3 issue. However, I'm hoping my new medicine (Brand name Synthroid) may react better. We shall see.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Excellent! I however would buller point your "thoughts" to the bare minimum as most doctors will glance at this wonderful work of art rather than reading all the details.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Already sent it in. I also sent my lipids labs and Iron/ferritin labs or any I thought were relevant.

I'm just hoping this one is good. Her reviews are very good. But that doesn't mean she'll be someone that looks at anything other than TSH.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

One thing I notice is my FT4 was getting pretty high. Which I think is why I had some hyper symptoms. Too much T4. But you'll notice the T3 always seems fairly low.

My hope is that changes a bit on the new meds. It's possible I just didn't like something in Levo.

So maybe if I worked up to 100 synthroid it will be OK this time.

However, if they don't do full labs including RT3, it makes it hard to know what is going on. That is what frustrates me with the conventional doctors. I guess it's debatable and they don't think other labs mean anything. But I just don't understand why they don't test them. At the least FT4 and FT3 give a backup for TSH. And in some cases are better indicators.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> if they don't do full labs including RT3, it makes it hard to know what is going on.


Good luck with that - I doubt a regular GP would order a RT3.

Your optimal lab ranges - FT-4 ((1.295-1.5325))

FT-3 ((2.7-3.2))

I believe I asked previously but cannot recall. Your D, B-12 and Ferritin levels are optimal?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Last Vitamin D was 52. B12 was good last time checked, but it was a bit ago.

My iron studies seem not super optimal, but the doctors thought it was fine. Of course if something is in range they think it's fine.

Ferritin Serum 7/20/2018: 129 | 8/1/2018: 84 (Range 30-400 ng/ml)

Iron 1/24/2019: 117 | 8/1/2018: 73 (Range 55-175 ug/dl)

Total Iron Binding Capacity 8/1/2018: 346 (Range 260-400 ug/dl)

Iron (transferrin) Saturation 8/1/2018: 21% (Range 16-50%)

Transferrin 8/1/2018: 247 (Range 180-360 mg/dl)


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

This was about a year ago though.

Vitamin B12: 726 (Range 232-1245)

Folate (Folic Acid), Serum:9.8​
(Range >3.0​)​


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ferritin Serum 7/20/2018: 129 | 8/1/2018: 84 (Range 30-400 ng/ml)


Ferritin is a funky lab - primarily because levels of Ferritin in a woman having monthly cycles moves up and down throughout the month being lowest just after the cycle.

Make a note when you have this lab drawn as far as where you are in your cycle.

If you do decide to add T3 hormone having ferritin levels a bit higher will help when adding the T3 hormone.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm a male, so no issues on that.


----------

